# Tea vs Coffee?



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

Which of the two is your drink of choice?


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

I prefer tea. I can only drink a little bit of coffee, otherwise it makes me nauseous.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I rarely drink coffee, and I don't like tea unless it's iced. I love hot chocolate but don't drink it too often. My favorite hot drink is hot apple cider.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll take the hot chocolate. I don't like coffee and I rarely drink tea. I tried to drink blueberry and other types of tea to stop drinking soda, but it didn't go well.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Tea I prefer but coffee is fine


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I LOVE hot chocolate...


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Tea is great! Tea time all the time!


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I can only drink coffee or tea if I add other things to it, I drink coffee sometimes, but not tea. I really like hot chocolate, though.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Coffee. Black.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Both, but nothing compares to a cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I usually spend at least $40 at Teavana every couple of months. It's probably kind of sad. But that maharaja chai/samurai chai blend is ****ing delicious. 

Coffee is usually harsh on my stomach. It's a bit too heavy for my liking and makes my teeth feel weird. 

Hot chocolate is wonderful, though.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Coffee.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

I don't even know if I've ever tried hot chocolate. Something about its consistency puts me off. Plus, for some reason I imagine it to be quite sweet, which I don't like. 

Tea's alright, if you have some nice buiscits to take with it. 

But I voted coffee all the way. Black, I consider adding bovine lactate to it sacriligeous, and no sugar, or half a teaspoon when I hit a wall at work. Love that stuff. Even buy coffee shower gell, because of its smell.


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

COFFEE! I'm a coffee lover, but I make my own gourmet coffee.. so yummy and much better than regular kind. Mmm! :heart


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

I like both but coffee is my drink of choice. It has to be good coffee though. No cans or foil packs.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm weird I don't like either. Not the biggest fan of hot chocolate either.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Green tea is my diuretic of choice.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

coffee barista style


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

TEA


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Tea ( "chai " in Hindi)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The only kind of coffee I'll drink is something like a frappuccino. Haven't drank tea in a long time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Coffee. I like tea but I'm only willing to piss every 20 minutes for coffee or alcohol.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I drink both, but green tea for the most part.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Coffee is a good pick me up in the morning. I don't get the chance to drink really good brewed tea that often.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

coffee... :hyper could use some right now (decaf since it's dark) mmmm the smell


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Coffee. I like tea but I'm only willing to piss every 20 minutes for coffee or alcohol.


lol... same


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

i like coffee but it can make me vomit in the mornings


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Definitely need both in my life.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I drink coffee in the morning, but during the day I drink a lot more tea. I prefer the taste of it, so tea.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I tend to avoid regular consumption of hot drinks. I like my drinks as cold as possible. This is why I always add ice to soda -- as mere refrigeration simply isn't cold enough.

I regularly drink wine, using a coffee mug that I store in the freezer as I like refrigerated chardonnay to be extra cold.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I drink, fruit teas, green tea and camomile.


----------



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> Coffee is a good pick me up in the morning. I don't get the chance to drink really good brewed tea that often.


I love freshly brewed tea, made with loose leaf tea. Much better than tea bags.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Coffee in the morning and with sweets. Tea with food . But coffee wins by a bit for me


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Teaaaaa! I can't stand that bitter **** called coffee. However, I do love cappuccinos. Could drink those everyday yum


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Tea makes me think of a really posh old lady sitting at a white table overlooking the garden and holding an umbrella with frilly edges. Sipping tea.


That's what makes tea so cool, it's also more poetic than coffee.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Coffee at work and tea(green) at home.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> You lost me at poetic. What? :con


I just imagine it being something a poet drinks. Something about tea is very rosy and nostalgic... But I can't explain very well really.


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides (Sep 26, 2014)

I like both equally, especially Turkish coffee and white tea.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like tea but usually ones that are fruity flavored (ones found at teavana) rather than just plain leaf juice.  I've always wondered if those in the U.K. actually invite each other to have a cup of tea. Maybe it's an old thing.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm switching to tea because coffee is bad for me.


----------



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

Noll said:


> I just imagine it being something a poet drinks. Something about tea is very rosy and nostalgic... But I can't explain very well really.


I love reading novels based in 1920s Britain in which tea-time is a grand affair.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I had been drinking coffee the past few weeks, but it's been tea the last few days. I'll probably go to drinking neither soon again, though. I go through phases.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I prefer the taste of coffee way over tea, but the caffeine is too intense for me plus tea is healthier.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Out of the two, I prefer tea. Particularly green tea and peppermint tea. Green tea is just nice and refreshing, and peppermint tea tastes good (especially with a teaspoon of honey) plus it somewhat helps with the stomach problems caused by anxiety.

I only drink coffee occasionally. It never really helps me to feel any less tired though, and I need quite a bit of milk and at least two spoons of sugar for the taste to be bearable. I can't drink black coffee with no sugar, or even coffee with milk but no sugar, because the taste is horrific. Coffee also isn't good for my anxiety, like at all. I had a coffee this morning, and not too long after, I started feeling super anxious and slightly panicky. The feeling has passed now. I get those kinds of effects quite a bit from coffee, but not usually from cola, which is a little strange. I think coffee has more caffeine than cola though.

My drink of choice is peppermint tea with one spoon of honey. Hot chocolate is alright sometimes, but having a hot chocolate made with milk seems to upset my stomach. Having a hot chocolate made with water is a bit gross. :um


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

Tea si my drug!


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

Tea.

It's a drink for the Gods.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

black and green tea, and some ice tea (with peach mostly), oh and boba tea that stuff is weird. I think the one I tried was... cold green tea? Either that or cold black tea and then strawberry with strawberry and more strawberry. (Nah there were just strawberry 'bubbles' and then strawberry.)

I tried green tea with lemon once and that was quite nice too when I got used to it. By try I meant I had to use the whole box so lol. (not all on the same day obviously.)



coeur_brise said:


> I like tea but usually ones that are fruity flavored (ones found at teavana) rather than just plain leaf juice.  I've always wondered if those in the U.K. actually invite each other to have a cup of tea. Maybe it's an old thing.


This doesn't seem to happen :cry


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

voted both.

instant coffee and earl grey tea.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Coffee is more consistent but when you find a good tea there's nothing like it. Tea is more stable over a longer period (you can buy a bunch of it and you don't have to consume it all right away). I find the first couple of pots of coffee when you open it are very good and bold and there's a very sharp drop in quality after that no matter what you do to try and preserve it. Whether you buy it already ground or grind your own. I've tried all kinds of weird flavor seal canisters trying to keep coffee fresh. They just don't work.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Try Bengal Spice tea if you like Masala chai. It's herbal so it's not a real tea but it's amazing. Considering it's cheap. I bought a box about a week ago and have already consumed it all.


----------



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

^^ Love Masala chai. I make it at home every evening with Assam tea. I try new spices often, but usually stick to ginger, Indian basil, and saffron. Cloves and cardamom are also great.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it's my civic duty to help keep my country at number one spot in coffee consumption per capita :cup :eyes


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm hypersensitive to caffeine from coffee. The side effects of a medium cup from caribou are similar to that of crack, I kid you not.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This doesn't seem to happen :cry


Aw, I could've sworn I heard in some Beatles song something about getting back in time for tea. But that was then, and this now. Those tea sandwiches always looked so cute.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I mostly drink water, but between the choices: tea. 

I have had coffee maybe a handful of times in my whole life. I don't like it, and never really bought into the whole coffeehouse sort of lifestyle. An apple in the morning wakes me up just as well.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't drink it very often at all, but I prefer tea. I usually drink oolong tea but that is only very rarely at Asian restaurants. I've pretty much cut out all caffeinated and high sugar beverages.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

both, toffee.
preferarbly coffee.. but occassionaly tea. 'erbal. None of that white standard, ya no???


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> I'm weird I don't like either. Not the biggest fan of hot chocolate either.


That is not right.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Try Bengal Spice tea if you like Masala chai. It's herbal so it's not a real tea but it's amazing. Considering it's cheap. I bought a box about a week ago and have already consumed it all.


Bengal is the place where I hail from =DThe name of the tea (Bengal Spice tea )your talking about is from my place ,West-Bengal,India.I've lived here for over more than 20years ,and I've drank tea durin this whole time.

P.S. "Masala" is a hindi word for spice(spicy) and "chai" means tea. 
I can send you lots of masala tea from here


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Tea, thank you. And without sugar, otherwise the sugar masks the flavour and it is basically like drinking water with sugar.


----------



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

alenclaud said:


> Tea, thank you. And without sugar, otherwise the sugar masks the flavour and it is basically like drinking water with sugar.


Apparently 90% people agree with you (well, according to a poll in Britain).


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Very surprised Tea is taking the lead. I prefer coffee myself! Nothing like an Iced Coffee Grande from Starbucks. =D


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

alenclaud said:


> Tea, thank you. And without sugar, otherwise the sugar masks the flavour and it is basically like drinking water with sugar.


 Sugar doesn't like me. I use Splenda. I tried Stevia but I didn't like it. Anyway, I used to have the same opinion about tea. No sweetener or anything else. I learned to like mine with cream and sweetener. It still tastes like tea. It just tastes like sweet tea. Anyway, I kind of have to put something in mine because I get nausea if I don't.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Coffee Number 1 !!! Yayyyyyy !!! <CLAP>*

*COFFEE !!!! *:clap
 
 *Tea is for wimps !* :mum
Teas are for little 90-year-old ladies with stomach problems !
( I am joking around - I drink both but prefer coffees - just being silly )
 *
Coffee!*
You need a drink that has a strong awful bitter taste; a drink that will rot your teeth, and stomach out with all of the acids, stain your teeth, smell awful, give you bad breath, and make you all jittery and neurotic ! :clap
 
 *Coffee* -- > Only way to go ! :banana
 
( I used to buy all kinds of teas and mix them together to get some fantastic home made mixtures. I think I will try that again.  ) 
 __________________
 *
*


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Tea. I only drink coffee if I don't want to feel sleepy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

The effects of Tea last longer than a cup of Coffee, so prefer Tea now. I haven't had a cup of Coffee for a few months.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Coffee! Kinda surprised tea is winning... :sus


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

I like both,but coffee gets the win


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tea, I like chai and English afternoon. also like hot chocolate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I keep having to learn the same lessons with tea. I love tea blends that have assam in them but for some reason assam disagrees with me. I love the aroma and the taste but about 10 minutes after I finish a cup, I start to get queasy. This is the main reason I can't drink PG Tips, which is probably the best tea I can buy locally for the best price.

Ceylon is another tea I sometimes can't stomach. Put ceylon and assam together in the same tea and it's just about guaranteed to make me nauseous. Naturally, most English breakfast teas are too strong for me. Unfortunately.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

coffee coffee coffeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I keep having to learn the same lessons with tea. I love tea blends that have assam in them but for some reason assam disagrees with me. I love the aroma and the taste but about 10 minutes after I finish a cup, I start to get queasy. This is the main reason I can't drink PG Tips, which is probably the best tea I can buy locally for the best price.
> 
> Ceylon is another tea I sometimes can't stomach. Put ceylon and assam together in the same tea and it's just about guaranteed to make me nauseous. Naturally, most English breakfast teas are too strong for me. Unfortunately.


Have you tried Darjeeling? It's not as strong as Assam and probably gentler on the stomach.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

leena9 said:


> Have you tried Darjeeling? It's not as strong as Assam and probably gentler on the stomach.


 Yes but I'm not too crazy about the grape like flavor. It's pretty good black but it's not so great with milk and sweetener.

Anyway, it's the weirdest thing. I never know when black tea is going to hit my stomach the wrong way. Sometimes I can drink it all day and I'll be just fine. Other times the first cup I drink will make my head spin and I'll break out in a cold sweat.

I've had five cups today, for example. No problem at all. Some days I have to quit after the first cup.


----------



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes but I'm not too crazy about the grape like flavor. It's pretty good black but it's not so great with milk and sweetener.
> 
> Anyway, it's the weirdest thing. I never know when black tea is going to hit my stomach the wrong way. Sometimes I can drink it all day and I'll be just fine. Other times the first cup I drink will make my head spin and I'll break out in a cold sweat.
> 
> I've had five cups today, for example. No problem at all. Some days I have to quit after the first cup.


Oh, that's odd. I usually feel sick when I have tea or coffee on an empty stomach, or if I haven't eaten for more than 2/3 hours.


----------

